# Post office security van in Welsh wood



## taliesin (Jan 7, 2009)

Only just found these photos and thought they were appropriate to send. I know, more of a thing, than a place but I've seen you mention burnt out cars before.
On holiday in Wales, near Festiniog and having a gentle walk through the woods when we came across this, stuck up a rough mud track
Hopefully going to be restored but a odd place to do it!















This could be why the post goes missing!


----------



## gaara (Jan 7, 2009)

Blimey, what a relic. A surprise find there. I love the ivy growing around the front wheel.


----------



## Neosea (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool van, not seen one of those before. Any engine photos?


----------



## taliesin (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry thats the lot.


----------



## coastal (Jan 7, 2009)

*It will probably end up as a hippie wagon, with a chimney on top *


----------



## toowise (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry to drag up an old thread....I'm new on here and was just trawling through...

I think that this van would be of great interest to the Post Office Vehicle club. 

This is their website....

http://www.povehclub.org.uk/


----------



## lanny (Jan 30, 2010)

Believe it or not that was actually on ebay about a year ago with a load of other old vehicles all in rather bad condition , i imagine that one didnt sell .


----------



## Morthin (Jan 31, 2010)

taliesin said:


> Only just found these photos and thought they were appropriate to send. I know, more of a thing, than a place but I've seen you mention burnt out cars before.
> On holiday in Wales, near Festiniog and having a gentle walk through the woods when we came across this, stuck up a rough mud track
> Hopefully going to be restored but a odd place to do it!
> 
> ...



In actual fact this is not a post van but it is an ex Caernarfonshire Fire Service hose reel tender fire engine !! located near Tremadog.......... it was purchased in 1947 from the London fire brigade and converted to a hose reel tender. This if i am right is one of two that was purchased in 1987, this one was used as a donor vehicle for the other one.The restored one is now housed at the Caernarfon Airport museum photo enclosed


----------

